# Are you done with your homework?



## jexrry_nam

Hello there ,,

Examples : (self-made)

'Are you done with your homework?', 'I ain't done yet.'

I've heard this kind of structure a lot. Some from native speakers, some from movies, musics, etc..

I personally think it should be 'Have you done your homework?' 'I haven't', which is more standard English.

I wonder whether it's acceptable to say 'Are you done?'.

Could anyone help me?

Thanks


----------



## DonnyB

I believe "Are you done" may be acceptable in AmE, but in BrE "Have you done..." is preferable.  You may want to wait for an AmE speaker's opinion on that, though.

"I ain't done yet" is slang in both, but you will hear it a lot in films and on TV.


----------



## london calling

It's slang, but it's acceptable in speech. 'I ain't done yet' much less so (there are various threads which discuss 'ain't', so I won't go into that again).

I will admit however that I vastly prefer the _Have you done your homework?_ construction.


----------



## Sheikhbutt

Can we get the opinion of AmE speaker.


----------



## kentix

AE speaker here.

'Are you done with your homework?' 

This can mean, "I know you've started but have you finished?" Or "You know you are expected to do your homework every night. Have you done tonight's homework yet?"

'I ain't done yet.' 

Although it's possible to say that I don't expect to hear it in my normal life, especially in relation to something like school work.

I'd expect to hear - yes, no, almost, not all of it, most of it, I'm going to do it later. And...I forgot.


----------



## Sheikhbutt

In above context referring to post #1 is there any difference between :
1.Are you done?
Or
2.Are you done with your homework?


----------



## Myridon

Sheikhbutt said:


> In above context referring to post #1 is there any difference between :
> 1.Are you done?
> Or
> 2.Are you done with your homework?


A: Are you done?
B: Done with what?


----------



## Sheikhbutt

Myridon said:


> A: Are you done?
> B: Done with what?


Homework.


----------



## Myridon

Sheikhbutt said:


> Homework.


That's the difference between the two sentences.  The first sentence needs context.
Mom: Are you done?
Son: Yes, I finished mowing the yard.
Mom: No, I meant "Are you done with your homework?"


----------



## Sheikhbutt

When you are doing your homework and you say :
"I am done with my homework lets have some fun" to your friend after the completion of the homework.
What does it mean?
Does it nessarily mean that you will not do any sort of further homeworks in your rest of the life?


----------



## PaulQ

"I *am *done (adjective) with X" usually means "I have had enough of X"; "I will have no more dealings with X"; "I reject X".


----------



## Sheikhbutt

What does the
 above sentence mean in the context.


----------



## pops91710

PaulQ said:


> "I *am *done (adjective) with X" usually means "I have had enough of X"; "I will have no more dealings with X"; "I reject X".


Truly! It can be read two ways: *I have completed* or I am* fed up* with it.


----------



## pops91710

Sheikhbutt said:


> What does the
> above sentence mean in the context.


Pashto, you need to set the scene. We cannot guess which implication is intended without the setting and context.


----------



## Sheikhbutt

pops91710 said:


> Pashto, you need to set the scene. We cannot guess which implication is intended without the setting and context.


If you are doing routine homework , can you say: I am with my homework" to simply mean that you have completed it without any intention of not doing any further homework in the rest of the life.


----------



## PaulQ

Sheikhbutt said:


> I am  _______ with my homework"



I would not. I would say "I *have done* my homework." (AE is probably different.)


----------



## pops91710

Sheikhbutt said:


> If you are doing routine homework , can you say: I am* done* with my homework" to simply mean that you have completed it without any intention of not doing any further homework in the rest of the life.


Sorry, I meant Sheikhbutt!!


----------



## pops91710

PaulQ said:


> I would not. I would say "I *have done* my homework." (AE is probably different.)


Nope, it is the same thing here, too, Paul.


----------



## Sheikhbutt

pops91710 said:


> Sorry, I meant Sheikhbutt!!


Would you say : "I am done with my homework" referring to post 15.


----------



## Sheikhbutt

pops91710 said:


> Nope, it is the same thing here, too, Paul.


I think I am done with my homework and I have done my homework can mean the samething. I have attached a refference.
DONE | meaning in the Cambridge English Dictionary


----------



## marielcalilong

Your done with the thing or things you are doing like assignments, thesis or job.


----------



## PaulQ

Sheikhbutt said:


> I think I am done with my homework and I have done my homework can mean the same thing. I have attached a reference.


The most important word in your sentence is "*can*". *Can *does not mean "*always does*" - it means "_*in certain contexts *_*may*." The information in the Cambridge Dictionary relies upon the context.


----------



## RM1(SS)

"I am done with my home work" means "I have completed the homework that has been assigned to me".  It says nothing about completing or not completing any future homework.


----------



## Sheikhbutt

RM1(SS) said:


> "I am done with my home work" means "I have completed the homework that has been assigned to me".  It says nothing about completing or not completing any future homework.


It doesnot nessarily  mean I will not do any further homework assignment that I will receive in coming futute. It simply indicates the completion of given assignment.Right?


----------



## USMeg

In AE (at least where I'm from), "are you done?" means "have you finished?"--and if I use this phrase, it implies that I know or believe that you've started.
If I wanted to talk to you 15 minutes ago but you told me to go away because you were in the middle of your homework, I'd ask you (now, 15 minutes later), "Are you done with your homework?"
(If I'm your mom and I'm checking up on you, I'd ask, "Have you done your homework?")
If I want to use the scissors that are on the table with a pile of cut things that you have obviously been working on, I'd say, "Are you done using the scissors?"
"I ain't done yet" would be a NONSTANDARD response to a question or request like
"Can I use the scissors now?" or "Please take your dishes to the kitchen." or "We need to leave soon."


----------



## DonnyB

Sheikhbutt said:


> It doesnot nessarily  mean I will not do any further homework assignment that I will receive in coming futute. It simply indicates the completion of given assignment.Right?


That's right, yes.

It doesn't suggest to me that you have no intention of ever doing any homework again.


----------



## Sheikhbutt

DonnyB said:


> That's right, yes.
> 
> It doesn't suggest to me that you have no intention of ever doing any homework again.


Then what does it suggest you?


----------



## Sheikhbutt

kentix said:


> 'I ain't done yet.'
> 
> Although it's possible to say that I don't expect to hear it in my normal life, especially in relation to something like school work.
> 
> I'd expect to hear - yes, no, almost, not all of it, most of it, I'm going to do it later. And...I forgot.


"Would you expect to hear- yes done or not yet" in response?


----------



## DonnyB

Sheikhbutt said:


> Then what does it suggest you?


I'd interpret "I am done with my homework"  as meaning "I've finished my homework", but it's not the way most BE-speaking pupils would say it.


----------



## Sheikhbutt

DonnyB said:


> I'd interpret "I am done with my homework"  as meaning "I've finished my homework", but it's not the way most BE-speaking pupils would say it.


So would AmE speaking people say it?


----------



## DonnyB

Sheikhbutt said:


> So would AmE speaking people say it?


Looking at the previous replies in the thread I suspect they probably would, but let's wait for one of them to come along and tell us.


----------



## kentix

Sheikhbutt said:


> When you are doing your homework and you say :
> "I am done with my homework lets have some fun" to your friend after the completion of the homework.
> What does it mean?
> Does it nessarily mean that you will not do any sort of further homeworks in your rest of the life?


You're eating dinner and you say, "I'm done with with my soup."

Is it reasonable to think that means "I'll never eat soup again for the rest of my life"?


----------



## tunaafi

No.


----------



## Sheikhbutt

kentix said:


> You're eating dinner and you say, "I'm done with with my soup."
> 
> Is it reasonable to think that means "I'll never eat soup again for the rest of my life"?


So what does it mean to you?


----------



## kentix

It means I'm done eating my soup. There is no more left in the bowl.


----------



## Sheikhbutt

It simply mean what I was asking in the case of homework.
I am done with my home work is an alternative of saying I have completed homework.
But I got confuse in post #11.


----------



## kentix

Sheikhbutt said:


> But I got confuse in post #11


That helps a lot in understanding your question. Thanks.


PaulQ said:


> "I *am *done (adjective) with X"


This is a different meaning.

I am done with soup. - I am no longer interested in eating soup anymore at all.

I am done with *my* soup. - My bowl is empty. I have eaten all the soup that was in my bowl.

In the first sentence, it doesn't say my soup, the soup, his soup, our soup. It just says "soup" so it stands for all soup.


----------



## Sheikhbutt

I am done with soup:
Apply that you no more like soup and you are in mood of eating if you ever get chance to eat it.
I am done with my soup:
The soup which I was eating is finished now and it doesnot apply to whether you will eat or not in future.Right?

And please reply to my post #36 also.


----------



## owlman5

Sheikhbutt said:


> The soup which I was eating is finished now and it doesnot apply to whether you will eat or not in future.Right?


Right.


----------



## Sheikhbutt

Please reply to the post 36 aswell.


----------



## owlman5

Sheikhbutt said:


> I am done with my home work is an alternative _way_ of saying I have completed _my_ homework.


Yes, it is.


----------



## Sheikhbutt

kentix said:


> That helps a lot in understanding your question. Thanks.
> 
> This is a different meaning.
> 
> I am done with soup. - I am no longer interested in eating soup anymore at all.
> 
> I am done with *my* soup. - My bowl is empty. I have eaten all the soup that was in my bowl.
> 
> In the first sentence, it doesn't say my soup, the soup, his soup, our soup. It just says "soup" so it stands for all soup.


I am done with the soup: can also mean you have eaten all your soup or you are no more interested in eating the specific soup that you are eating, it doesnot apply the soup in general. That you won't eat any soup again, right?
Same as the example in Cambridge dictionary:
I am all done with the vacuuming, is there anything else I can do.DONE | meaning in the Cambridge English Dictionary


----------



## owlman5

Sheikhbutt said:


> I am done with the soup: can also mean you have eaten all your soup or you are no more interested in eating the specific soup that you are eating, it does not apply to the soup in general. That you want eat any soup again, right?


Right. _I am done with *the* soup. =  _I have had enough of the soup that I have been eating. ( Maybe I will eat some more later.)

_I am done with soup.  = I no longer like soup.  I never intend to eat any again._


----------

